
Ask HN: Why do Bitcoin people write stuff in “White Paper” instead of HTML? - volaski
I&#x27;ve been wondering about this for quite some time. I know Satoshi Nakamoto the founder posted his first Bitcoin document as a PDF, but I am not sure what the reason for continuing this tradition is. HTML documents are much easier to share, more portable, etc. Is there some reason I&#x27;m not aware of?
======
benologist
A "White Paper" is like a report, whereas PDF and HTML are just technologies
used to display it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper)

